# New Benelli SBE II, sucks



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought a brand new Benelli SBE II last week. I went duck hunting Sunday morning and it jammed on me 3 times, out of ten shots. I was using 3inch 2shot 1550 fps. And I noticed some of the cammo paint started flaking off the barrel. This is supposed to be a top of the line gun. What the hell is the deal?


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Did you clean it before taking it out?


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I cleaned it, and lubricated it on the moving parts.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats a bummer man! When I got my beretta extrema the guy said to clean it and all that jazz. It has only jammed once on me in the six years i've it. I usually only clean it once a year too. Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: New SBE II Benelli, sucks*

That's a Benelli...either love them or hate them...no gray area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

ive got 2 SBEII's and have never had them jam. just keep it clean. oil it regularly. dont lose faith in it yet. it is the best gun out there in my opinion, and i have shot them all.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: New SBE II Benelli, sucks*

I've gotten a lemon from them recently too. Really frustrating because my previous Benelli was great. My dad bought a Supernova this year and it has issues too. Thinking about switching to the SX3 or Maxus.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm curious is it not kicking the hulls out, or not feeding the shells from the magazine into the chamber?

Or is loading the new shell in the chamber and then not firing?


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Where you using dirty shells or not letting the action go all the way forward, also #1 problem with most firearm issues gunsmiths say is a new gun is taken apart for the first time and reassembled incorrectly. Check your shells, check your firing procedure, check your firearm is assembled correctly and there our no missing or damaged parts. If the paint is flaking off it sounds like the quality control department owes you an apology remeber that some gun cleaning solvents will damage the coating as well. I hope it something easy to remedy and you don't have a lemon, hopefully if that is the case the retailer will exchange it, more than likely they will want you to send it to the manufacter depends on what there policy is.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New SBE II Benelli, sucks*

How cheap are they for sale from you guys?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You can polish a turd, but it's still a turd.... Hope you get the bugs worked out of it, that's alot of money to be dumping on a gun that doesn't work properly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> I'm curious is it not kicking the hulls out, or not feeding the shells from the magazine into the chamber?
> 
> Or is loading the new shell in the chamber and then not firing?


good point. what shell are you shooting out of it? mine wont cycle 2 3/4" steel shells very well for some reason, but it throws 2 3/4" lead shells like its its job. guns are just like bows. bows wont shoot just any arrow made very well or accurately, just like not every 12 gauge shell made will work in every shotgun. gotta find what the gun likes.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

It did both, twice not kicking the hulls out, and once not feeding the shells from the magazine into the chamber.



Mojo1 said:


> I'm curious is it not kicking the hulls out, or not feeding the shells from the magazine into the chamber?
> 
> Or is loading the new shell in the chamber and then not firing?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Never had a jam myself on mine in 3 years, being brand new I would take it right back and make the dealer do the explaining IMHO.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

What kind of shells are you using? When you cleaned it out, what kind of cleaner/spray did you use?


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> What kind of shells are you using? When you cleaned it out, what kind of cleaner/spray did you use?


I used outers solvent and gun oil. It has worked for all my other guns. Just winchester and remington shells. 3 inch 2 shot.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's a hard one to diagnose, if you want to give it another try, I would disassemble the gun to include the magazine spring and follower, spray the solvent in every part of the gun, let it set a minute or so and then blow it out with an air compressor, you might have a clump of that shipping grease or a foreign object stuck somewhere in the shell plate, catch, then lightly oil, reassemble and try her again.

I had a little bit of wood get in my 20 ga where it jammed the shell release/catch up just enough that the gun would not cycle correctly. I cleaned it just like I suggested and got it all out, no problems after that.
Good Luck.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

That is uncharacteristic of that gun, I've had no problems with mine and I beat it up pretty good and don't clean it as much as I could. Make sure when you close the action that it is closing all the way. I have a friend who thinks the ducks know that sound of your action slamming shut and so instead of hitting the button he stops it with his hand and it doesn't close all the way and has a lot harder time cycling. Make sure its not getting caught on anything when the action closes. Another thing is to make sure the fore end cap is tightened all the way and that the bottom of barrel is secured tight against the receiver. If that doesn't work I'd call Benelli and be civil to them and explain what the deal is and they should take care of you


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that you ended up having problems with the SBE-II. I havent had any problems with mine (other than initial operator error).

One issue I had with mine that I didnt realize was that when I first put mine together the barrel was a very tight fit and didnt easily slide into the receiver and because it wasnt seated properly the bolt would stick. After realizing that was the problem, never had a problem after that. (And since I have disassembled it several times since, it pops into place much easier).

Either way, I hope you find something that works better for you.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Very likely you have some of that gummy packing grease they use in the recoil spring tube. Take this bad boy apart and douche that stuff out of there. Only apply a light coat of oil, then reassemble.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just buy an American made gun and you will be good to go....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here we are a month later; what was the problem? I have not ever heard of anyone having trouble with the SBEII. By no update, is it safe to assume operator error?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Here we are a month later; what was the problem? I have not ever heard of anyone having trouble with the SBEII. By no update, is it safe to assume operator error?


hands down, are best waterfowl guns made. they are a little tricky to figure out and get use to, but once you do, they are sweet!!


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Here we are a month later; what was the problem? I have not ever heard of anyone having trouble with the SBEII. By no update, is it safe to assume operator error?


Read the posts. I bought a maxus and love everything about it. The SBE II i bought was a lemon, i'm sure most of them are fine.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mallardgoose said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are a month later; what was the problem? I have not ever heard of anyone having trouble with the SBEII. By no update, is it safe to assume operator error?
> ...


I just read the whole thread a second time and still do not see any mention??
So, the dealer returned it then?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah. Inquiring minds want to know. o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, give it up man.

I always wanted a SBEII. I have the SBEI. It sucks too...shoots low and behind.


----------

